# C9600 c9601



## mjmauch (Oct 14, 2014)

New to Cardiology COding!   Am i reading the HCPCS description correctly:  Drug eluting stent to LM and Left Circ.  Billing for C9600 the LC Modifier and then C9600 with LD modifier?  When would I use C9601?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 14, 2014)

mjmauch said:


> New to Cardiology COding!   Am i reading the HCPCS description correctly:  Drug eluting stent to LM and Left Circ.  Billing for C9600 the LC Modifier and then C9600 with LD modifier?  When would I use C9601?



No, Bill C9600-LM and C9600-LC.  C9601 is used for a branch of the main coronary artery.
Thanks,
Jim


----------

